# dubia ventalation ??



## samscott (Nov 2, 2011)

hi ive bought some dubia roaches of somebody on this forum and i have the tub readt but i cant get a hold of any wire mesh so do you know if there is anything else can use ?? thanks :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

nylon mesh, pierce/drill some holes


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

yep i know the perfect thing for you and its cheap i use this for everything

Halfords | David's ISOPON Aluminium Mesh


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

we dont use anything on top of our dubia tubs


----------



## samscott (Nov 2, 2011)

i think im going to buy some of that stuff from halfords ;D thanks for the replies


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

You won't honestly need anything on it as they cannot climb smooth surface's but on mine i have left the lid on and just drilled some hole's in it.


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

My other half would go mental if i left the lid off mine, he cannot stand them!! he hardly ever goes in my attic rep room tho but if he did and saw no lid he would have a fit :lol2:

I just drilled holes in my lid does the job great and keeps hubby happy knowing they can't get out!!


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Emma30 said:


> My other half would go mental if i left the lid off mine, he cannot stand them!! he hardly ever goes in my attic rep room tho but if he did and saw no lid he would have a fit :lol2:
> 
> I just drilled holes in my lid does the job great and keeps hubby happy knowing they can't get out!!


Although they rarely attempt it as they're totally rubbish at it; the males can fly so a lid is probably best. I had one make a pathetic attempt at flying out while I had the lid off once. If the lid was off all the time I'm sure a few adult males would escape.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

antcherry88 said:


> Although they rarely attempt it as they're totally rubbish at it; the males can fly so a lid is probably best. I had one make a pathetic attempt at flying out while I had the lid off once. If the lid was off all the time I'm sure a few adult males would escape.


The can't fly they can only glide.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

i use this Fine Screening Insect mesh 1.2m plastic GREEN £5.50/m | eBay but that is *very pricey on ebay*. in my local garden center its 1.99 per meter and its 90cm wide so just 1m does more than enough


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

scotty667 said:


> The can't fly they can only glide.


they cant fly and cant glide they flutter which may get them about 0.5seconds of air time maybe 1 second if they are lucky


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

popitgoes said:


> they cant fly and cant glide they flutter which may get them about 0.5seconds of air time maybe 1 second if they are lucky


I can guarantee they can glide for a very short distance but they are not strong enough to do it for long.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

popitgoes said:


> they cant fly and cant glide they flutter which may get them about 0.5seconds of air time maybe 1 second if they are lucky


I just read they do flutter as well but they can get 1-2 cm in the air.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> The can't fly they can only glide.


I did say they was totally rubbish at flying I didn't mean they fly like a bird:lol2:
But it is possible that 1 second of air and few cm's of lift is enough for them to just get over the side of a tub; from the top of an egg crate for example.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

antcherry88 said:


> I did say they was totally rubbish at flying I didn't mean they fly like a bird:lol2:
> But it is possible that 1 second of air and few cm's of lift is enough for them to just get over the side of a tub; from the top of an egg crate for example.


Yeah sorry missread it and yeah it is possible but if you have a tub high enough then they shouldn't be able to get out and i leave the lid on mine and just made a few hole's in the top which keep's the humidity in aswell.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

scotty667 said:


> I can guarantee they can glide for a very short distance but they are not strong enough to do it for long.


i just through a adult male 5 times and not once did it glide 

Video 1 gliding or i dont believe lol


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

Just use a pair of tights. Tie knots in the legs and cut off the excess. The elasticated waist fits nice and tightly over the rim of the box.:2thumb:


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Barlow said:


> Just use a pair of tights. Tie knots in the legs and cut off the excess. The elasticated waist fits nice and tightly over the rim of the box.:2thumb:


what if you have 150liter tubs? not many pair of tights will fit around that i dont think


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

popitgoes said:


> what if you have 150liter tubs? not many pair of tights will fit around that i dont think


Have you never heard of Evans Outsize.. works for me and the roaches don't mind..... :whistling2:


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

popitgoes said:


> what if you have 150liter tubs? not many pair of tights will fit around that i dont think


You'd be surprised how large you can get pairs of tights. :whistling2:


----------

